# Where can I buy ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Light in the UK?



## arny_plant (17 Jul 2017)

Hey guys

Where can I buy ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia Light in the UK?

Does anyone have any web links?

I've tried thegreenmachine but they don't sell it

thanks


----------



## tadabis (17 Jul 2017)

www.aquasabi.com they do delivery to UK from Germany @ low fares.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (17 Jul 2017)

Have your call the green machine? Somethine they have it but not on there website yet

Cheers
Ryan


----------

